# Car Choice



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ill start from the beginning. I'm 19 and currently drive a MINI Cooper. Insurance is about £900. Loving it. Anyway. Start my new Job next week as a Apprentice Engineer at Gatwick Airport. I live around 25 miles from here mix of roads depending which way I go. I will go the A23 way when it opens properly and not a 40MPH Average. My salary has also doubled. Have been looking at new cars, as I get bored easily and have been looking at MINI Cooper S, R56 etc. I like them and found a local one near me however it's not perfect with a few problems and no sure if I'm going yo pursue Is.

What I'm asking is, what other cars are available that would suit me? Max budget is around £8k, MAX. I want a car that will have, power on foot, has a reasonable fuel consumption ~35Mpg at least, doing 34mpg at the minute. And is a nice drive, looks sporty etc

Suggestions below 

Ta.


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats on landing a new job! Being a serial car swapper I understand your dilemma.

But

The sensible part in me would question whether it is sensible to start spending your new salary before you've started. Are you guaranteed work for long enough to pay back the loan/finance and, if not, does your current salary pay enough to cover the repayments.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Captain Peanut said:


> Congrats on landing a new job! Being a serial car swapper I understand your dilemma.
> 
> But
> 
> The sensible part in me would question whether it is sensible to start spending your new salary before you've started. Are you guaranteed work for long enough to pay back the loan/finance and, if not, does your current salary pay enough to cover the repayments.


Not having finance I buy outright. I was destined for a new car even befor ei got the job. It ws a sort of in between for a more powerful car.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Golf GTD maybe.

Insurance will be the biggest issue for most cars.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Golf GTD maybe.
> 
> Insurance will be the biggest issue for most cars.


Neighbour has one as he is going back to Aus. 09 plate 52k heavy spec. Wants £9750 and little too much. Insurance is £699


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Very biased but an Abarth 500. I also had a Mini Cooper (R50), but did not want an R56. They can be quite problematic. The Abarth has been perfect though.

Either way good luck!


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

woodybeefcake said:


> Very biased but an Abarth 500. I also had a Mini Cooper (R50), but did not want an R56. They can be quite problematic. The Abarth has been perfect though.
> 
> Either way good luck!


I understand you and they are vice cars, however I find them a bit femine and too small for my needs.


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Not having finance I buy outright. I was destined for a new car even befor ei got the job. It ws a sort of in between for a more powerful car.


Good on you and apologies for jumping to conclusions.

I would guess insurance would be most limiting. My first call would have been something like an Integra but the insurance will probably be steep. Left field call would be an Alfa GT with the diesel lump, pokey but economical and could easily be remapped for a bit more grunt.

I assume 2 seaters are out if the 500 is too small?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Captain Peanut said:


> Good on you and apologies for jumping to conclusions.
> 
> I would guess insurance would be most limiting. My first call would have been something like an Integra but the insurance will probably be steep. Left field call would be an Alfa GT with the diesel lump, pokey but economical and could easily be remapped for a bit more grunt.
> 
> I assume 2 seaters are out if the 500 is too small?


Hmm, yeah not a 2 seater person. I have a lot of of stuff to carry sometimes.

Insurance isn't too limiting at the minutes. Don't think I'm a Alfa guy to be honest.

I I picky.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Try a suzuki swift sport , the r56 is nice though, I have the r55. Minis have character


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Try a suzuki swift sport , the r56 is nice though, I have the r55. Minis have character


Not much of a improvement over my 1600 Cooper at the minute. I'd say mini build quality is superior.

The current realistic options are a Golf GTD or MINI Cooper S


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't get hung up on build, the r56 and golf gtd are very different cars, I would have thought you would struggle to get a gtd for our budget. The octy vrs would be a better choice. Just try and keep away from the pd170.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Leon FR ?



SteveTDCi said:


> Just try and keep away from the pd170.


Why do you think this engine is not good ??


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

What about a Golf gt 140, or a Skoda Fabia for your age great cars.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

accidental thanks


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Leon FR ?
> 
> Why do you think this engine is not good ??


Injectors and dpf, cr engine would be better. Or a 140 cr with remap. :thumb:


----------



## Jordi (Aug 30, 2010)

Clio 197


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jordi said:


> Clio 197


Not a fan of Renault build quality.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Injectors and dpf, cr engine would be better. Or a 140 cr with remap. :thumb:


Injectors are replaced for free ... and DPF hmm in CR if you really want a fun you have to get it out as well ... unless you are happy with standard 170bhp.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Renault build is pretty good,dealers are just as good as vw


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Renault build is pretty good,dealers are just as good as vw


Understandable but just not a Renault sort of person m


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Seen a few Focus ST-3 in your price bracket


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Insurance will be a killer for you at your age. 

Maybe see how bad a Corsa VXR is. 

Just out of curiosity, run something like a BMW 335i or 330d through your insurance quote system. 

Everyone seems to be getting silly low quotes on a 335i. Won't average 35mpg though.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Insurance will be a killer for you at your age.
> 
> Maybe see how bad a Corsa VXR is.
> 
> ...


335i for me was significantly cheaper than my edition 30 golf. Shame I couldn't find one for the same price of my golf that I liked.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Insurance will be a killer for you at your age.
> 
> Maybe see how bad a Corsa VXR is.
> 
> ...


Corsa VXR is no-no. Guy I know had one, he sold it and now on its fourth engine. Problems with cylinder 4 over fuelling and going pop. No thanks.

Focus ST is a no-no too because of insurance.

330D was £1200, 335 was... £3500

Both the MCS and Golf GTD are around £700


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Just because 'someone' had four engines in thier VXR, doesn't mean they are all as bad as that. Go and have a look on TotalMINI and see how many people have complained about the pug engine in the R56 Cooper S. There's a guy called Doorsoff on there (he may be on here too) and he had one, had to have his engine replaced after it spat a piston right out of the side of the block. So does that mean you don't want one of those either?

Also, nothing wrong with Renaults. My personal preference is turbo over N/A power which is why I didn't get one, but the Clio sports are lovely. You also won't have a problem with Renault service IMO.


***edit - you might not find Doorsoff's thread as it was on there before they lost the whole site and had to start again. But it did happen because I was good friends with him at the time. If you dropped him a message I'm sure he would elaborate. He would probably still big up MINI's mind as he then got a WC50 and then a GP2. And that's fair enough, for the same reason as I'm syaing there is nothing wrong with the VXR's or Clio's.***


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

woodybeefcake said:


> Just because 'someone' had four engines in thier VXR, doesn't mean they are all as bad as that. Go and have a look on TotalMINI and see how many people have complained about the pug engine in the R56 Cooper S. There's a guy called Doorsoff on there (he may be on here too) and he had one, had to have his engine replaced after it spat a piston right out of the side of the block. So does that mean you don't want one of those either?
> 
> Also, nothing wrong with Renaults. My personal preference is turbo over N/A power which is why I didn't get one, but the Clio sports are lovely. You also won't have a problem with Renault service IMO.
> 
> ***edit - you might not find Doorsoff's thread as it was on there before they lost the whole site and had to start again. But it did happen because I was good friends with him at the time. If you dropped him a message I'm sure he would elaborate. He would probably still big up MINI's mind as he then got a WC50 and then a GP2. And that's fair enough, for the same reason as I'm syaing there is nothing wrong with the VXR's or Clio's.***


I'm on total mini and I know f the problems with most minis on the market. Especially the timing chain on the N14. Google Vxr engine cylinder problems and you will see. With a timing chain problem, it doesn't need a new engine or a rebuild just a new chain and tension and guideds. Vxr needs a new engine. Vaux are pushing 200 out of a small engine, and pushing too far. MINI and only putting out 175 or so, and is much sfer. Again you've got the British vs German build and engineering quality and I'm with MINI on this one.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Fiesta-125 said:


> I'm on total mini and I know f the problems with most minis on the market. Especially the timing chain on the N14. Google Vxr engine cylinder problems and you will see. With a timing chain problem, it doesn't need a new engine or a rebuild just a new chain and tension and guideds. Vxr needs a new engine. Vaux are pushing 200 out of a small engine, and pushing too far. MINI and only putting out 175 or so, and is much sfer. Again you've got the British vs German build and engineering quality and I'm with MINI on this one.


But it is a french engine. It is built by Peugeot (iirc) and therefore just as 'bad' as a clio.

I'm not saying go out and buy a VXR, but I think you had made your mind up about what you want to buy before you even posted this thread.. :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mini push 211 out of the jcw, the n18 is the engine to go for in the mini if you can, if goin for the n14 put some cash aside for the walnut shell decoke and timing belt.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> I'm on total mini and I know f the problems with most minis on the market. Especially the timing chain on the N14. Google Vxr engine cylinder problems and you will see. With a timing chain problem, it doesn't need a new engine or a rebuild just a new chain and tension and guideds. Vxr needs a new engine. Vaux are pushing 200 out of a small engine, and pushing too far. MINI and only putting out 175 or so, and is much sfer. Again you've got the British vs German build and engineering quality and I'm with MINI on this one.


Minis are one of the most unreliable and worst built quilty cars on the road.

Every person I know that has had a Mini has had endless trouble.

You can google any car in the world and find lots of people reporting trouble.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Mini push 211 out of the jcw, the n18 is the engine to go for in the mini if you can, if goin for the n14 put some cash aside for the walnut shell decoke and timing belt.


Peugeot have 270bhp in the RCZ now.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Good build quality and MINI don't go together. Even brand new minis have countless interior rattles. 

My friend has an 09 corsa and its a very well put together little car.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Another vote for a 197, the build quality is a lot better on the modern cars. Integra would be excellent fun but a slightly softer option could be a CIvic Type R


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

MickCTR said:


> Another vote for a 197, the build quality is a lot better on the modern cars. Integra would be excellent fun but a slightly softer option could be a CIvic Type R


CTR Insurance is too much of a killer

Edit: £3500+


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Is it that bad these days? It's a while since I sold mine but it was always reasonable. Have you considered a 1 series? Even the 1 coupes are starting to appear in your price range.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

MickCTR said:


> Is it that bad these days? It's a while since I sold mine but it was always reasonable. Have you considered a 1 series? Even the 1 coupes are starting to appear in your price range.


Must say I have a soft spot for the 1 series coupe! A however decent ne in my price rang, they're just too recent and haven't come down enough yet.

Hmmmm


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Must say I have a soft spot for the 1 series coupe! A however decent ne in my price rang, they're just too recent and haven't come down enough yet.
> 
> Hmmmm


The 1M is only about £30k over budget.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

What about an audi something like a s3 ?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Focus zetec s is nice motor , other half's dad has the diesel and it doesn't hang about , lots of toys looks nice to


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

If i was in your position id go either a corsa vxr or clio both nice cars not too big which you dont need but plenty of fun. If you want to give the recommendations a fair chance you need to forget the mini every car has its merits and tbh for your budget you arent going to get the perfect problem free motoring car especially as it will be second/third hand


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> CTR Insurance is too much of a killer
> 
> Edit: £3500+


If you are getting quoted £3500 for a CTR, is any of the other suggestions much cheaper?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Kerr said:


> If you are getting quoted £3500 for a CTR, is any of the other suggestions much cheaper?


CTR is a killer. I can get insured on a CTS easily. The car risk is too high for insurance companies at my age. Think how many 19 year olds get them, hut VTEC and go into a hedge


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> CTR is a killer. I can get insured on a CTS easily. The car risk is too high for insurance companies at my age. Think how many 19 year olds get them, hut VTEC and go into a hedge


Lol, it's not that dramatic.

At 19 you will be struggling with insurance. I think the Clio and Corsa will be a pretty penny too as they are both every bit as fast as the CTR.

The CTS is probably a good shout if the insurance is reasonable.

Maybe even a little Mazda MX5?

We have one of them and it's cheap to insure, brilliant fun too. We are £180 on the MX5 and £288 on the BMW 335i.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

If cheap insurance is a major factor, look at the seat Ibiza Cupra. Amazingly cheap insurance for a hot hatch.


----------

